# SmugMug replacement that won't penalise me for printing in the UK?



## edgley (Jun 13, 2012)

All I want to do is syncing with an online site that also allows printing in the UK.
I have been waiting for SM to introduce UK printing for a while.

Now they have, but I have to upgrade the to the top level account to get access to it!
just not worth the money.

I keep looking and looking and looking.
There has to be one out there, does anybody have any to suggest to help me spend just a little less time on something that seemed so simple when I started out?

thanks!


----------



## Replytoken (Jun 13, 2012)

I believe that Zenfolio has lab partners serving its European customers:  http://www.zenfolio.com/zf/all-features.aspx (scroll down to "INTEGRATED FULFILLMENT PARTNERS").  Would these labs work for you?

--Ken


----------

